# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Zwarte vlekken en even weg van de wereld..

## painfull91

hoi

ik ben 16 jaar en heb al sinds 1-2 jaar last van zwarte vlekken voor mijn ogen als ik bepaalde dingen doe
bijv als ik lang in de stoel heb gezeten en ik wil opstaan word alles zwart voor me ogen zie niks hoor ook even niks meer en moet me ergens aangrijpen om me vast te houden ook had ik did toen ik het rolgordijn wou ophangen en op de stoel stond en hoe dit kan komen zou ik dus niet weten...

warneer dit is gekomen weet ik niet meer precies vond het wel vreemd toen ik het de eerste keer had maar ben niet iemand die gelijk naar de dokter stapt..

iemand enig idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn? :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Drink je voldoende?
Ik heb dit nl ook vaak en dit komt bij mij door te weinig drinken dan..

----------


## painfull91

zeeeeer late reactie maar had er niet meer aan gedacht en zag hem midde in me fafourite staan

maar ik drink echt voldoende alleen sinas elke dag 1 fles zowat niet echt gezond maar daar zal het niet aan ligge.. ben wel van plan gezonder te eten sporten en drinken maar kom er niet echt aan toe :Stick Out Tongue:  ook drink ik soms paar flesjes energy drankjes in avond 4 ofzo op een avond

----------


## Déylanna

Laat voor de zekerheid je suiker eens prikken.
Dit zwart worden voor de ogen komt ook vaak voor bij suikerziekte.
Sterkte!!

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## painfull91

dat is iets wat mijn stiefzus dus ook gister heeft ontdekt toen ze haar bloed liet testen :Frown:  hoop echt niet dat het dit is want ze moet elke dag prikken nu oppaskindje van me stiefma had het ook en ik haat naalden durf er dus ook niet naar te kijken:P je kan toch ook na 10 jaar erachter komen dat je suikerziekte heb ik eet best veel niet gezond en blijf wel dun heeft suikerziekte nog effect op de levensduur? heb er eigelijk nooit bij stilgestaan

----------


## Déylanna

Als je suikerziekte hebt en je verwaarloost dat, dan heeft dat zeker effect op de levensduur. (jammer genoeg is mijn oma daar het bewijs van geweest )Je heb twee type diabetes. Type 1 komt vaak voor bij kinderen en jonge mensen. In de alvleesklier word insuline gemaakt. Als je lijf geen insuline maakt krijgt je te veel suiker in je bloed. Dit heet glucose. De oorzaak voor deze vorm van diabetes is nog onbekend. Een belangrijke theorie omtrent de oorzaak van type 1 diabetes is het doormaken van een virusinfectie die voor een chronische ontsteking van de eilandjes van Langerhans in de alvleesklier zorgt. Het afweersysteem maakt dan antilichamen tegen dit virus om zo uiteindelijk deze cellen die insuline produceren te vernietigen.
Bij mensen met type 2 diabetes bestaat er vaak geen absoluut insulinetekort. Er wordt wel insuline gemaakt door de alvleesklier, maar het lichaam reageert daar niet voldoende op. Iemand met type 2 diabetes wordt daarom ook wel insuline resistent genoemd. Er is dus eigenlijk meer insuline nodig dan bij een gezond persoon. De alvleesklier kan deze verhoogde vraag naar insuline niet aan. Daarom spreken we van een relatief tekort aan insuline. Deze soort diabetes komt meestal pas voor na de leeftijd van 40-45 jaar en wordt daarom ook ouderdomsdiabetes genoemd. Tegenwoordig zien we bij steeds jongere mensen Diabetes Mellitus type 2 optreden, vaak gerelateerd aan overgewicht.
Hoe dan ook zou ik het persoonlijk heel verstandig vinden dat je even je bloed laat controleren op suikerziekte. Dat kan gedaan worden door een klein prikje in de vinger, maar er kan ook wat bloed afgenomen worden dat vervolgens na word gekeken bij het lab.

Heel veel liefs,
Déylanna

----------

